# KODAK MEDALIST I WITH BLACK HELICAL



## Mike_E (Aug 15, 2010)

Saw this and thought somebody might be interested.

Needs a little work but you don't see these every day, unless you have one that is.  


KODAK MEDALIST I WITH BLACK HELICAL FOR RESTORATION. - eBay (item 260650342052 end time Aug-20-10 09:08:55 PDT)


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 19, 2010)

Mike_E said:


> Saw this and thought somebody might be interested.
> 
> Needs a little work but you don't see these every day, unless you have one that is.
> 
> ...



They were great cameras when they worked. Unfortunately they also broke down easily and were expensive to repair. Unless someone buys it as a display, this baby is not going to generate a lot of interest.


----------



## Buckster (Aug 22, 2010)

It went for $87.95. Sure didn't see that coming. Wow.

It was a beautiful looking piece, but with shutter and rangefinder not working, definitely not for me.

I do have an ebay search set up for them though. I'd like to get one for my collection, if I can find one that looks good and still functions, reasonbably priced of course.


----------



## Mike_E (Aug 23, 2010)

Me too, Buckster.

Considering the number of G.I.s that used these in WWll it's also quite a historical piece.


----------

